# Please Help with Gaming Build



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello,

I am looking to build a nice gaming computer, able to handle graphics intensive games. Currently I am into playing WOW, and with my current 6 year old Dell Dimension 8250 I've basically given up. So here is what I'm looking for:

In order for us to better help you select components for your new build, please include the answers to these questions in your post.

__________

1. Budget: I would like to spend around $2500, but if it means significant performance enhancement and extended use, I can go up to $3000 or so

2. Brands: Whatever is recommended.

3. Multitasking: At the very least I want to be able to use my browser while playing a graphics intensive game. I also want to be able to have two user accounts with one logged on and idle while using the other account.

4. Gaming: I'm currently playing (or trying to play) WOW. I've basically given up on that because it won't run on my current rig. If I know my system can handle it, I'd be interested in all sorts of 3D gaming.

5. Calculations: Not sure what this means (which probably means I won't be doing any calculations)

6. Overclocking: I would like to over clock my CPU and GPU to get the most bang for my buck.

7. Storage: I currently have a 120 GB HD and use about 80. Aside from loading programs onto it, I use it for storing Office files, music, pictures. At some point I'm sure I'll be storing video, though I don't do that currently.

8. Legacy Support: No legacy support needed. I have two peripherals: and HP All In One printer/scanner and a Buffalo external backup drive. If I have to (and I don't think I will) I can replace these.

9. Operating System: I'll be looking to upgrade to Windows 7 when it is released. Until then, I suppose I'll use Vista (unless there is a recommendation to stick with XP).

10. Case: I'd love help selecting a case. I'm not too concerned about size, I want to make sure I have room for aftermarket coolers (for overclocking), and something quiet would be nice. I'm not too concerned about style either.

11. Accessories: I definitely want a new keyboard, and would love a recommendation. I currently have a Logitech MX Laser mouse that I'm pretty happy with, but again, am open to suggestions if something out there is better.

12. Recycled Components: I do not plan on using any recycled components.

13. Monitor: I currently have a new Acer P191w (19" widescreen. I think I'm alright with it, though I have no idea how if will work with a new system.

14. Stores: Any store recommendations are welcome. It seems most people get from Newegg.com and tigerdirect.com.

15. Location: I live in the US.

Thank you very much in advanced for your advice!

Daniel


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have a look over this it is not the latest and greatest but a good solid system that will play anything out there. Pick a mouse and keyboard you like and maybe add a 22" monitor and second DVD drive.

Link	.........................................................................................Disc	...Price	Rebate
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119138 case	$189.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128343 GA-EP45-DQ6	$189.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115130 Q9650	$324.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145197 TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF	$79.99	$20.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835202007 ZAL 9700	$59.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007 1000HX	$239.99	$20.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130446 GTX285	$359.99	$25.00
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148335 640Gig	$79.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815150058 Card reader	$54.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827135186 DVD Burner	$28.99	
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116488 Vista HP64	$99.99	


$1,708.89	$65.00

$1,643.89


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Thats a very solid build WRENCH has put together there ................ alot of muscle with very little fluff !


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16835202007 ZAL 9700 $59.99


Why do you say it's a Zalman 9700, but it links to an OCZ cooler instead? Just a tad confusing.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Phædrus2401 said:


> Why do you say it's a Zalman 9700, but it links to an OCZ cooler instead? Just a tad confusing.


I guess I'm not perfect after all:grin:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118020


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

wrench97 said:


> I guess I'm not perfect after all:grin:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118020



*@Phaedrus*
youll have to go a long time to catch the Wrench like that again ......... cheerish it ! :wink:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

My Paste skills are waning...............


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

just when I was beginning to think your were infallible


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Bwahaha, only been here a week and I already caught a staff member making a mistake. There are gonna be some changes around here...

Of course there's nothing wrong with the OCZ cooler, but the Zalman is far superior. I'm getting a Zalman 9500A myself, since the 9700 is a tad large for my case.


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you very much. I was expecting to have to pay a lot more. Just a couple questions:

Is there a reason not to go for DDR3 SDRAM?

Sorry for the newbie question, but what is a card reader?

Would I get better performance with a 10K RMP HDD?

Finally, how much overclocking can I do with the CPU, GPU, and SDRAM?

Again, thanks a lot!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

with the system Wrench linked above; you should be able to overclock to 3.6ghz very easy ........... 3,8 with some patient tweaking ......... quads dont overclock quite as far as dual cores 

DDR2 is faster because of the smaller latencies .............


you wont see any difference in working on similar based machines ..............


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

dont waste your money on the 10 and 15K raptors ............. you will barely see any performance increase at all; not worth what it will cost you and alot noiser and more heat too


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh, one more question: What's the difference between Vista OEM and Retail versions?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

DDR3 isn't that much faster then DDR2 because the limiting factor is the FSB at 1333 the data travels from the CPU to the northbridge in a single pipe (so to speak) at 1333 then from the northbridge to the ram in 2 pipes(Dual Chanel Mode) at 800. The CPU will clock to 3.8 no problem 4.0 with a push, a few more tweaks and good cooling. To hit the higher speed then I would use 1066 but I like 800 because it's stable out of box without having to tweak timings and voltages, DDR3 just isn't as stable or reliable as DDR2 is yet.
A card reader is for memory cards like you have in digital cameras.
Raptor drives performance/cost/failure rate isn't good ratio the Sata II perpendicular drives are almost as fast and a lot more reliable. Plus cheaper.


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

OK, I lied, one more question. Any thoughts on Newegg extended warranties?


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, I just couldn't wait to have my last two questions answered, so I ordered. I can't wait to get started putting it together. 

Thank you wrench97 and linderman, I really appreciate your input!

-Daniel


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

keep us posted once you get your parts


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

Finally got the parts today. I'll start building tomorrow, but probably won't finish until Friday or Saturday.

My wife told me over the weekend that she wants me to keep the old (current) computer running. She's afraid once I transfer all the data to the new build something will go wrong, and she uses it for business. She's got a lot of faith in me!

So, I'll need to get another monitor (I just bought an Acer p191w a few months ago because my old monitor burned out). Any suggestions? Is there any reason to get an HD monitor? I don't want to blow the bank on the monitor, but if I'm going to get a new one for this new build, I might as well get something nice.

I's been about ten years since I built my last computer. Should I just follow the guide on this site, or is it better for me to pick up a book or use some other guide?

All the help is greatly appreciated, and I'll keep you informed on the progress.


One other thing:

Is there a major difference between these two mother boards?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128343
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128364

I bought the first one, but I saw another post where the poster bought the second. They seem very similar, but the one I bought is $70 more.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The links aren't working

I build them on the bench first to make sure it posts and runs, then install it in the case.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html

How about something like this for a monitor> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236050


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks like these 2?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16813128343,N82E16813128359
The DQ6 has better chipset cooling, a second PCIe slot, more Caps and overclocks better, it's all around a better board.


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

Sorry about the links, must have happened when I edited the post. You found the right boards. Thanks for the info.

I take it from your monitor suggestion that HD is unnecessary? Sorry for my ignorance, but what is "HDCP Support"?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDCP

It will out put digital content, for the price difference you won't see the difference.


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

The more I think about this, the more questions I have. Sorry. Any suggestion on wireless networking of the old and new computers?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How is the old PC hooked to the internet now wired or wireless?
Is your Router(if you have one Wired, Wireless, Both?


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

Current computer has an ethernet connection to cable modem. No router, though I do have an old wired router somewhere.


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

Any thoughts about this monitor?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009162


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks Of I've never used Acer Monitors.

For Gaming wired is faster then wireless, providing it's practical to do that's the method I would use, If not 
Router
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16833124010,N82E16833124190
Wireless card I stumbled on this one about a year ago they really work pretty good.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833315041


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

Well, I'm in the building process and have run into a problem. There are four cooling fans in the Cosmos 1000 case I've got and I can't figure out how to connect them to the motherboard. The power is a 3-pin connector with a 4-pin male and female attached. Help! 

Thanks so much wrench97 for helping me out so much.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I just connect my case fans directly to the PSU using molex connectors


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Cosmos uses 4 pin Molex connectors that plug into the power supply directly.


----------



## arghvideo (Apr 7, 2009)

Rather than grab bits seperately as guys above have suggested, i recommend www.pcspecialist.co.uk whole heartedly
you can customise your own spec on there and for $3000 you should be able to get one helluvah machine.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

he's not from UK.... did you not read below his name?

and he doesn't need to spend the whole $3000

$


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

Can I inter-connect all the fans then to the PSU?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yea I have all 5 of my case fans connected to my PSU


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

Cool, I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

I've just tried firing up my new build for the first time and I'm getting no signal to my monitor. I have a bad feeling that it is because my video card is not fully seated. It is locked into the socket, but is not fully down (I can see a sliver of the connectors - you may or may not see that in the picture) toward the end where the bracket is. The reason is because, as is, it is flush with the case. There is no wiggle room. Can this be why, of do you think there is another reason?


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

One other thing, the card reader must be connected to an internal USB connector. As far as I can tell, the mobo has 4 such connectors. The Cosmos 1000 case I'm using has four USB ports on the top of the case. Can I only use two of them (they are wired in pairs)?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

the video is in a a PCI slot looks like you ned to put it the PCI-E slot.

its the one with the hook or the catch at the far right of it


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The USB headers are in pairs.
Do you have the board mounted on stand offs?


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

The video is loaded into a PCI-E slot, but it's in the PCI-E x8 slot, not the x16 slot. That must be the problem! I'll try it in the right slot this time 

The board is mounted on stand-offs.


----------



## dkelber (Mar 30, 2009)

The USB headers for the USB ports on the top of the case are in pairs, but the card reader's USB header is not. Oh well.

I've loaded Vista on and am just getting the machine going. One thing that worries me is that the startup of Vista is very slow and so are some of the programs I've opened (i.e. slow to open). Any thoughts?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Usually the card reader uses both pairs of the header some will use 2 headers depending on how many ports they have.


Enter the Bios and load Optimized Defaults, Save and reboot see if that speeds it up.


----------

